# A non factor.....



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

I'll occasionally surf thru the "vintage" leaf on a few sites I frequent and a question popped into my head about age of said vintage leaf. Of course the older the box the more dinaro they want you to shell out.
I know that if it is a discontinued line that people enjoyed, it may have an slight increased value. (never understood why they wouldn't continue a line that was an overall favorite tho)
Example one.....Bolivar gold medals....people that squirreled some away want just stupid prices for them now.
I would'nt buy them when you could get a box for 90$....why in kitties name would I spend 500$ now :vs_unimpressed:

Anyway....is there that much of difference between a box with the same code, same cigar just 3 years older to warrant paying 60-70-80$ more for?

At what point does a cigar's age become a non factor? 

And why do some tooth fairies only leave 1$ a tooth instead of a 5$ for all that pain and suffering?:crying:


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

duplicate...Me and computers shouldn't mix


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Perfecto Dave said:


> And why do some tooth fairies only leave 1$ a tooth instead of a 5$ for all that pain and suffering?:crying:


 In my PROFESSIONAL opinion,,, I am a southern hillbilly and we grade our women folk on how many teeth they have left in the front of their mouths, and the color ranging of said teeth from pee yellow to I have been a Bad Girl, Christmas stocking coal Black. So I have a degree in such topics..... As far as price, It depends on how the tooth was extracted, the $5 range is from bar fights to fistfights protecting the honor of sister/wife from any other loud mouth aroused kinfolk and the likes. The $3 to $4 range is your basic lousy tooth hygiene and genetics and due to constantly running from the law and inbreeding, nether can be helped. The $2 teeth is you average run of the mill I haven't brushed my teeth since I chewed on a Scotch Brite pad as a youngster and due to gravity alone was bound to fall out.. Now the bottom rung on the $1 teeth is for our Meth heads. Those can go as high as $2 if they fell out from taking a bite from a Quarter Pounder with Cheese and was removed before swallowing.. Those folks usually just think those are just really hard onions and will swallow them anyway so if caught first...$2...
Hope this clears up this conundrum...


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

The unwritten rule of price increase is 5% per año.
HTF sticks from any country are like baseball cards, it’s worth whatever someone’s willing to pay.
I’ll overpay for mermaids that I’ve had incredible experiences with.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Perfecto Dave said:


> I'll occasionally surf thru the "vintage" leaf on a few sites I frequent and a question popped into my head about age of said vintage leaf. Of course the older the box the more dinaro they want you to shell out.
> I know that if it is a discontinued line that people enjoyed, it may have an slight increased value. (never understood why they wouldn't continue a line that was an overall favorite tho)
> Example one.....Bolivar gold medals....people that squirreled some away want just stupid prices for them now.
> I would'nt buy them when you could get a box for 90$....why in kitties name would I spend 500$ now :vs_unimpressed:
> ...


Poorly stored aged cigars are worth nothing. Best to age yourself this way you know you did it right.
That being said Provenience Is everything as Mr Pegler would say.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rondo said:


> The unwritten rule of price increase is 5% per año.
> HTF sticks from any country are like baseball cards, it's worth whatever someone's willing to pay.
> I'll overpay for mermaids that I've had incredible experiences with.


Yeah look how much some will pay for old razors :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

For a lot of Havanas, the magic starts at about 7 years. Particularly Cohibas. So you can buy a box and age it yourself, or pay someone else to do it for you.

Pre 97 Havanas, properly stored, are another story altogether. They have some real magic.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

bpegler said:


> For a lot of Havanas, the magic starts at about 7 years. Particularly Cohibas. So you can buy a box and age it yourself, or pay someone else to do it for you.
> 
> Pre 97 Havanas, properly stored, are another story altogether. They have some real magic.


Quick question.....
IYO....is it the fact that a pre 97 stick would be 20 plus yrs old or the difference in the tobacco leaf being used compared to today's different strain that allows one to pull a rabbit out of the hat?


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Ranger0282 said:


> duplicate...Me and computers shouldn't mix


Modern technology can be a painful thing....:nerd2:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Perfecto Dave said:


> Quick question.....
> 
> IYO....is it the fact that a pre 97 stick would be 20 plus yrs old or the difference in the tobacco leaf being used compared to today's different strain that allows one to pull a rabbit out of the hat?


Bit of both, but mainly the tobacco. In the late 90s Cuba planted new hybrid strains of tobacco that were resistant to the terrible blue mold problem that was decimating crops. The new hybrids were hardier, but didn't have the same burn characteristics.

If you look at old Cuban cigars, you can see how much thinner the veins on the wrapper were.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

bpegler said:


> Bit of both, but mainly the tobacco. In the late 90s Cuba planted new hybrid strains of tobacco that were resistant to the terrible blue mold problem that was decimating crops. The new hybrids were hardier, but didn't have the same burn characteristics.
> 
> If you look at old Cuban cigars, you can see how much thinner the veins on the wrapper were.


Thanks for the education. I'll have to look around at some pictures because my humi is not going to give me the results you suggest to look at. :crying:

On a side why did it happen note...............

WTH happened to the SLR branding? :frown2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Bit of both, but mainly the tobacco. In the late 90s Cuba planted new hybrid strains of tobacco that were resistant to the terrible blue mold problem that was decimating crops. The new hybrids were hardier, but didn't have the same burn characteristics.
> 
> If you look at old Cuban cigars, you can see how much thinner the veins on the wrapper were.


Yes indeed many were tent pegs with flameproof wrappers!
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------

